# Digging



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

A few days ago, my 4 month old kitten Kelly started digging when outside the litter box, mostly on very soft surfaces. She sits on the couch and furiously digs where the cushions meet or where my leg meets the couch if I'm sitting. She also digs when on my bed- just sits near the foot of the bed and digs at the comforter. Last night she was digging at the floor next to her food bowl. 

She's not doing any damage, but I'm just curious if this is normal or if anyone else's cat does this? She usually digs for a few minutes then goes to eat/play/nap somewhere else. She has a fleece blanket she likes to knead, but this is definitely digging, not kneading. She started doing it maybe 3 days ago.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

My cat also digs on the bed sometimes. For her it's mostly a playful thing I think, she loves to dig for her toys when we play - like I'll put the end of wand toy under a blanket or a bag or something and move it around and she'll dig it out. Maybe your cat would enjoy that too? She also likes to get under blankets and things for comfort sometimes.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lottie digs furiously around the litter box - even ttrying to pull skirting boards in but doesn't do it beyond that. I can't use litter liners because several of them scratch until they fold over.


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine dig constantly. Bed, blankets on the bed, couch cushions, blankets on the couch, laundry on the floor, cloth grocery bags... 

They also 'bury' their food. And dig outside of the litter box..


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Mine buries food, digs in blankets, and digs between couch cushions. He never uses claws and never scratches anything he's not supposed to so I just let him do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

It's completley normal for cats to dig. Cats scratch their food dish because in the wild, they bury their food and save it for later. Tigerlilly even moves papers over her food dish after she finishes eating, lol. Tucker digs at the blankets when he wants me to wake up in the mornings. He's either hungry or he wants to play...I try to ignore him so he won't contiue to dig at me to wake me up. After a few days of doing this, he'll stop for several weeks before he does it again.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Celia loves to dig at the comforter. I'm pretty sure she's playing, because sometimes, after digging furiously for a while, she'll suddenly stop, jump off the bed and start zooming around the apartment. I don't know whether she really thinks she sees something moving under there, or whether she's hoping that something will start moving so she can chase it. Sometimes my feet oblige.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a digger, too.


----------

